# Basic driveway plowing question



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

OK- I see no one replied to my newbie thread- (oh well)
My other question is related to technique on basic plowing.
I would be doing neighborhood driveways in the area which are mostly straight. I am guessing you attack the driveway from the streetside in (where most of the snow is....) Is there a specific method that is standard to maximize snow removal and minimize damage to property..?
Thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

skinut2234 said:


> OK- I see no one replied to my newbie thread- (oh well)
> My other question is related to technique on basic plowing.
> I would be doing neighborhood driveways in the area which are mostly straight. I am guessing you attack the driveway from the streetside in (where most of the snow is....) Is there a specific method that is standard to maximize snow removal and minimize damage to property..?
> 
> Thanks


For light snowfalls, you do as you said, just start driving foward then drop the plow and push all the snow to the back of the driveway. When you get the the end lift the plow a little and push the snow back onto the lawn then raise the plow all the way to stack it up. Back up and do it again. In heavy snow you have to hit the bottom of the driveway at opposing angles stacking the snow on the lawn on either side as you go. Then you can just push the lighter snow straight back. Sometimes you will have to "backdrag" away from garage doors or into the street. Drive foward, drop the plow close to the door then back up, lift the plow and keep backing up until the snow is infront of you then drop the plow and push it back. I could go on forever about plowing driveways, no 2 are alike. Do a search on this site about residential plowing and driveways, its been discussed many, many times before.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

skinut2234 said:


> OK- I see no one replied to my newbie thread- (oh well)
> My other question is related to technique on basic plowing.
> I would be doing neighborhood driveways in the area which are mostly straight. I am guessing you attack the driveway from the streetside in (where most of the snow is....) Is there a specific method that is standard to maximize snow removal and minimize damage to property..?
> Thanks


Skinut--I think? I have Answered your Question?--Above On BALEST--Go check it OUT! & get back to ME!iF You have any More Questions?--Here to HELP!--Ole JIM--


----------

